# inside the nursery as opposed to out of it



## Fantaghiro

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai du mal à comprendre le sens de cette phrase, surtout les mots que je cite dans le titre :

"Just as there are no atheists in a foxhole, so too are there fewer inside the nursery as opposed to out of it -- and the same for the critical care unit."

Ca doit fait référence à une image bien précise en anglais... Peut-être l'équivalent des loups dans la bergerie ?

Ca vous parle plus qu'à moi ?

TY


----------



## Mauricet

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1707634 pour _foxhole_ (tranchée) et ce proverbe "there are no atheists in a foxhole". Il faut comprendre que la guerre, la naissance et l'agonie sont des situations de la vie qui favorisent la foi.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

C'est à prendre au sens littéral : il y a moins d'athée dans une maternité qu'en dehors de celle-ci, et il y en a encore moins dans un centre de soins intensifs.
Les épreuves, les situations très difficiles (_foxholes_) poussent les gens à croire en une puissance supérieure (_no atheists_), et l'arrivée d'un enfant, et encore plus une maladie de celui-ci, rapprocherait les parents de "Dieu".


----------



## Fantaghiro

Quelque chose comme "De la même façon que les épreuves difficiles poussent les gens à croire en une puissance supérieure, l’arrivée d’un enfant – a fortiori si celui-ci est malade – rapproche les parents de Dieu." (?)


----------



## Fantaghiro

Ca n'inspire personne ? lol En même temps, je comprends...


----------



## Itisi

Tu fais passer les tranchées, les maternités et les soins intensifs à la trappe, alors ?


----------



## Fantaghiro

Zut, lol, en fait, cette phrase est si compliquée que je loupe la moitié du message sans le faire exprès...

Le seul truc qui me vient, c'est "Comme il n'y a pas d'athées dans les tranchées, il y en a également moins dans une maternité qu'en-dehors -- et il en est de même pour les soins intensifs."

Ce qui ne veut... heu... rien dire...


----------



## Itisi

De même qu'..., de même, il y en a moins dans les maternités qu'au dehors..., et moins aussi aux soins intensifs..

(Rappelle-toi cette structure : 'Just as..., so too...' parce que tu la retrouveras avec cet auteur, c'est à peu près garanti...Et pas que chez elle, d'ailleurs.)


----------



## Fantaghiro

Merci Itisi 

Le seul problème de cette phrase en fait (la phrase anglaise), c'est qu'elle ne veut absolument rien dire... Du coup, la traduction telle quelle est inutilisable. Un lecteur français va se demander ce que l'auteur (ou le traducteur) a fumé...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Fantaghiro, As Mauricet said, it's a saying (perhaps "un dicton" rather than "un proverbe"?) in EN - at any rate, a fixed expression. Along the lines of Itisi's proposal, maybe st like, "Comme il n'y a pas d'athées dans les tranchées, il n'en a pas non plus dans les maternités (understood: in maternity wards)", but je sèche for the 2nd part of the sentence.... "...encore moins [moins qu'"aucun" dans...?"]..."et cela ne'est que plus vrai dans..."? You're right - although the EN sentence makes sense, how would a FR speaker communicate the idea? Not being one, I couldn't really say.


----------



## Fantaghiro

Actually, I've just reread the American sentence and Mauricet's and JeanDeSponde's comments, and I think my previous suggestion, post 4, (largely inspired by JeanDeSponde's sentence) is not that bad. Not foxes and all the stuff, but it's pretty logical in French. I probably should stick to it. I definitely can't translate that sentence literally.​


----------



## Itisi

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'incompréhensible dans la phrase originale, même si l'auteure n'est pas une grande styliste (et qu'elle donne parfois des envies de meurtre).  JeandeS et Mauricet n'ont pas offert de traduction, mais des explication.  Ta phrase à #4,   'No foxes and all that stuff', je trouve que c'est tricher !

'Tout comme on ne trouve pas d'athées dans les tranchées, on en trouve relativement peu dans les maternités ou aux soins intensifs.' Là, je triche aussi, mais un minimum, je crois...


----------



## Fantaghiro

Disons que l'auteur parle de l'amour familial, et puis d'un coup elle saute du coq à l'âne pour parler d'athées dans des tranchées. En Français, tu te demandes ce qui se passe. Pourquoi trouverait on, ou non, un athée dans des tranchées ? Des poilus, je veux bien, mais pas des athées. Ok, l'auteur fait le coup assez souvent, mais là ça ne fait vraiment écho à rien pour un français..." Après, peut-être que la phrase #4 va un peu loin. La vérité c'est que je m'arrache les cheveux sur cette fichue phrase !!!!!! Je ne triche pas, je souffre ! Mais peut-être qu'au final je mettrai une phrase littérale parce qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution.


----------



## Itisi

On ne trouve pas d'athées dans les tranchées parce que, face au danger de mort imminente, les gens, même les athées, veulent se raccrocher à quelque chose et se mettent à prier Dieu vite fait ! 

Et ce que je t'ai proposé, tu ne peux rien en faire ?


----------



## Fantaghiro

Oui, j'ai bien compris l'idée ! Je travaille sur la phrase, pour essayer de l'étoffer un peu (peut-être avec une incise qui guiderait la compréhension ?)

Edit : peut-être quelque chose comme "-- face à l'imminence de/la mort, tout le monde se tourne vers Dieu --"


----------



## Itisi

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait une incise...Mauricet et JeandeS, qui sont français, ont compris, et avec moi, ça fait deux français et demi sur quatre !


----------



## Fantaghiro

Je ne sais pas, j'ai peut-être trop la tête dans le guidon...  Bah, je reste proche du texte d'origine, et on verra bien...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

@ Itisi, yr #14 captures perfectly the meaning of "there are no atheists in foxholes" (although "...et se mettent à prier Dieu vite fait!", while a nice touch, may not be necessary). I don't think that "relativement peu" is quite right, though; I think the meaning is "there aren't any in any of these places (foxholes, maternities, emergency rooms). - ?


----------



## Itisi

*ain't*, at #14 I was adding my explanation to those already offered, not translating.  And the original text says 'fewer inside the nursery'... I am trying to find a way of expressing 'as opposed to out of it' by saying 'relativement'.


----------



## Mauricet

> "Just as there are no atheists in a foxhole, so too are there fewer  inside the nursery as opposed to out of it -- and the same for the  critical care unit."


_De même exactement qu' _« _il n'y a pas d'athées dans les tranchées _», _de même il y en a moins à l'intérieur des maternités qu'à l'extérieur -- et pareil pour les_ etc.

Ce n'est pas compréhensible, ça, dans le contexte ?


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> _De même exactement qu' _« _il n'y a pas d'athées dans les tranchées _»_, de même il y en a moins à l'intérieur des maternités qu'à l'extérieur -- et pareil pour les services de soins palliatifs__._



(Mais sans l''exactement' :



*just as* _adv + conj_ (in the same way that)de la même manière que _loc conj)_


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Itisi, You're right, it does say "fewer" in the quote, but that's what stumps me: if "There are NO atheists in foxhole*s*" - I'm pretty sure the original is in the plural - , how can there be "fewer than none" in maternity wards and intensive care units/emergency wards (for "_soins palliatifs_" [BTW, which is the better choice?])?


----------



## Itisi

First, the easy question: ''intensive care' = 'soins intensifs', not 'palliatifs'.

As for the 'fewer than none' issue, this author doesn't care about that kind of detail!  And this is what the poor translator(s) has/have to put up with all along her #@$& text! Do join in!


----------



## Fantaghiro

I totally agree with the "#@$& text!"  The author's theory is kind of interesting, but it's pretty annoying to waste time on details like that...

D'ailleurs, merci à tous !


----------



## Mauricet

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hi, Itisi, You're right, it does say "fewer" in the quote, but that's what stumps me: if "There are NO atheists in foxhole*s*" - I'm pretty sure the original is in the plural - , how can there be "fewer than none" in maternity wards and intensive care units/emergency wards ?


*_Fewer than none_ n'est pas dans le texte, c'est _fewer inside (...) as opposed to out of it_, la comparaison est entre l'intérieur et l'extérieur de ces lieux (maternités et hôpitaux). N'accusons pas trop l'auteur, le lecteur a aussi sa part de responsabilité quand il ne comprend pas un texte ...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

In rereading this thread, I see that my try at #10 was off base ("Confession is good for the soul"); I think "Le...truc qui (est venu à Fantaghiro)" in #7 is a very good "_truc_".


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> _De même exactement qu' _« _il n'y a pas d'athées dans les tranchées _», _de même il y en a moins à l'intérieur des maternités qu'à l'extérieur -- et pareil pour les_ etc.


 I think this is the best so far (without 'exactement'), and the idea of putting the 'athées' sentence in inverted commas is an _excellent _one.


----------



## mehoul

Je propose: "Dans les tranchées, personne n'est athée. De même il y en a moins dans les maternités ou les unités de soins intensifs qu'au dehors."


----------



## Itisi

mehoul said:


> " personne n'est athée. De même il y en a moins "


----------



## mehoul

ah oui effectivement ça ne va pas. Mais j'aime bien ma première phrase. L'idée est de faire comprendre que c'est parce que les gens sont dans les tranchées qu'ils ne sont plus athées, et pas que pour une raison ou une autre on ne met que des croyants dans les tranchées.

D'ailleurs je propose: Dans les tranchées plus d'athées. De même y a-t-il moins d'athées... etc.


----------



## Itisi

mehoul said:


> Dans les tranchées plus d'athées.


 Ben, je crois qu'il faut respecter la phrase originale, parce qu'il s'agit d'une citation qui est devenue proverbiale.  Et puis, si les gens sont capables de lire le bouquin d'où sont tirées toutes ces phrases tellement intéressantes à traduire , ils doivent être capables de comprendre le sens de cette fameuse phrase ! Je trouve que le problème de traduction est surtout avec le reste de la longue phrase.)


----------

